# Can you ID this fish?



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Not sure what this is exactly. Does this look familiar to anybody? One pic is with a flash, and one is without:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

To me it looks like a Lamprologus leleupi (Bulu Point)....a cichlid from Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Good eye, Kristin! I would have to agree.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

leleupi, yup , yup


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

BV77 said:


> leleupi, yup , yup



Thanks everyone, you are the greatest!!


----------

